#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  KW visits Shao Lin Temple Monastery

## kingwilly

Any martial artist afficindo will know of the stories of martial arts orgininating with Chinese biddhist monks in the Shao Lin Temple, now, despite the veracity or not of this legend, Shao Lin Temple Monastery is a well known, though perhaps not well visited place in China. 

Having studied Kung Fu for a number of years, I was very interested in visiting the alleged birth place of Kung Fu. 

Shao Lin Temple is located about 80km westwards of Zheng Zhou in the middle of China....



We had previously visited Xi'an, so then a bus and a minicbus to ZhengZhou, and then to dengfeng, staying in local accomodation.

----------


## kingwilly

Shao Lin Temple is located in Shao Lin Sha, a mountainious region. Apparently, lots of local tourists are bused in and out each day, but we stayed in the town and visited the temple early in the morning, and then went for a walk in the moutains surronding it during the day, we then returned in the late afternoon to watch the lines and lines of martial arts classes performing, mostly Wu Shu, as far as I could tell. Unfortunately I didnt think to take pictures of these young children, hoping to become the next Bruce Li or Jackie Chan.

----------


## AntRobertson

Nice one.  But where are the pics, Grasshopper?

----------


## Rural Surin

Patience.

----------


## kingwilly

The monastery itself is located slightly out of town, (a short walk) in a picturesque pine forest.

----------


## kingwilly

a lot of it has been restored, and other parts still in process....

----------


## kingwilly

Just inside the entrance

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## AntRobertson

That's more like it.  Your Kung Fu is strong, Grasshopper... Ok, moderately strong then.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

plenty of these Chinese demons around.

----------


## kingwilly

a lucky chinese turtle, touch it for wealth.



this monk liked junior KW so much he gave him a lucky jade pendant

----------


## kingwilly

> Nice one. But where are the pics, Grasshopper?


Gee, lucky you reminded me, otherwise I would never have remembered to include the pics, imagine that., a picture thread without pics!

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> Nice one. But where are the pics, Grasshopper?
> 
> 
> Gee, lucky you reminded me, otherwise I would never have remembered to include the pics, imagine that., a picture thread without pics!


Sarcasm is not the way to Enlightenment, Grasshopper.

----------


## kingwilly

this apprently says Shao Lin Temple






There were these diaramas around the temple depicting various martial moves and warrior monks

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## kingwilly

Outside is the pagoda forest, representing different monks. I think.

----------


## chitown

Is there any website link to this place? I knew there was a Shaolin school in Jiling province.

China shaolin kungfu, Shaolin Martial Arts Academy, shaolin gongfu, China shaolin martial arts, Northern China Shaolin, Siping City Shao Lin Martial Arts Academy, shaolin kungfu, Chinese Martial Arts, shaolin monks, shaolin temple monks, Siping City

----------


## kingwilly

then a short walk (well, all day really) around the mountains overlooking the temple. We started by catching a lift.



shitload of stairs too.



I didnt take any pictures, but a friendly chinese fella invited us into his house for tea.

----------


## kingwilly

> Is there any website link to this place? I knew there was a Shaolin school in Jiling province.
> 
> China shaolin kungfu, Shaolin Martial Arts Academy, shaolin gongfu, China shaolin martial arts, Northern China Shaolin, Siping City Shao Lin Martial Arts Academy, shaolin kungfu, Chinese Martial Arts, shaolin monks, shaolin temple monks, Siping City


The temple itself did not appear to have any more martial arts going on in it. Mainly a tourist attraction, with monks restoring it and prayers.

The town nearby had 3 or 4 schools of about 2000 students each, they are usually about 8-10 years old and live there. the conditions looked pretty grim.

The lessons that I saw, involved a class of students - 20-50 at a time, standing in a line, while one at a time they each performed one move of a form, then ran to the back of the line to repeat, while given a grunt or so from the Sifu present.

But really, most of this Kung Fu is not really Kung Fu, it is Wu Shu, which is more of a dance inspired by Kung Fu than a real fighting art, it looks good on stage though.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The monastery itself is located slightly out of town, (a short walk) in a picturesque pine forest.


WTF? THis doesn't look like it was depicted in 'Kung Fu'? Where's Kwai Chang Caine???

----------


## panama hat

> Where's Kwai Chang Caine???


In some Bangkok hotel with his balls tied to his chin . . . only a man well versed in Kng Fu could accomplish this . . . as well as swipe three rocks from a blind octogenarian's hand. 


Nice photos, KW!

----------


## dizzy

Beautiful pictures, wish I was there again. Can you train hopeless individuals such as myself in the fine arts of Kung Fu then?

----------


## crazy dog

Interesting, but is there more than one such shaolin temple? Recall seeing a BBC documentary a couple of years ago about westerners staying at a shaolin temple and there was lots of teaching going on.

----------


## kingwilly

> Interesting, but is there more than one such shaolin temple? Recall seeing a BBC documentary a couple of years ago about westerners staying at a shaolin temple and there was lots of teaching going on.


i think there is more than one. I recall hearing there was a southern one and a central one. 

aaah., hang on, 




> Martial arts groups from all over the world have made donations for the upkeep of the temple and grounds, and are subsequently honored with carved stones near the entrance of the temple.
> In the past, many people have tried to capitalize on the Shaolin Monastery by building their own schools on Mount Song. However, the Chinese government eventually outlawed this, and so the schools all moved to the nearby towns, such as Dengfeng (登封).

----------


## terry57

Nice thread Willy.

----------


## Nawty

Nice tread KW.......just a quick question......do you also tie yourself up and hide in cupboards ?

----------


## kingwilly

> Nice thread Willy.


cheers mate.




> do you also tie yourself up and hide in cupboards ?


erm, 

who told you ? 

Dan Easley Tied Up Sitting In The Cupboard Lyrics - Mp3Realm Music Search

----------


## 078489

Too comercialized nowaday, but still worth visiting.

----------


## jandajoy

You should get Scampy to do a movie.  :Smile:

----------


## grassclopper

It looks to be a spectacular location. Some lovely pictures.

----------

